# Where do you buy your barn boots?



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

So my husband got me a pair of boots like I wanted for cleaning barn for my Easter gift from TSC.

They were the right size foot but I have a bigger than average woman's calves and they don't fit up there my calves actually push the boots down.


I took them back to exchange them and tried on EVERY pair of boots under $50 and they were all the same even the mens!!! 

I tried Big R, Rural King and a local place called Cowpokes. I found this crazy green pair of mens that zipped up the front at Rural king on clearance for $20 and when I tried them on both were Right boots!! aaaah

I cannot find any boots that don't seem to cater to supermodel thin legs! 

I want a pair I can tuck my pants into, and so far the only pair I've found are my husbands size 11s! 

Is there a site I can order boots off of that aren't cut from the same mold as all the other boots?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Have you tryed lace ups?

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I know what you mean Ember. I gave up on boots long ago not just from the calf size but I have super wide feet with fat stubby toes so they just don't fit. Even if I do find a pair that fit my feet they don't fit my leg or the other way around. Everyone calls my feet Fred Flinstones or hooves since I rairely wear shoes unless they are flip flops. I wear a mens 9.5 to 10.


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

I have small feet and large calves. The navy blue rubber boots from TSC, I think they are Northern (mine are so cruddy and dirty I can't read the name) fit me but I can't tuck a pair of jeans into them. There are also boots out there that have a gusset at the top with a buckle that run wider in the calf but don't hold up very well as the rubber is kind of thin.


----------



## GoatKeeper2001 (Apr 8, 2013)

Jeffers

Premier 1


----------



## Tera (Dec 21, 2007)

I wear Ariats most of the time. They are more expensive than rubber boots, but mine last me around a year or so and that's with every day wear, not just in the barn or the field. I'm bad about throwing on my boots and going! Right now I have a shorter pair (fat babies) and I like them, but I think my favorites were the pro babies. Those lasted me close to 3 years before they started leaking. I'm in need of new boots now and I've been keeping an eye out for sales or coupons, LOL. I hate paying full price for anything, but I really hate wet feet too!

P.S. I have small feet (6 in women's) but big calves. Normal rainboots and a lot of other boots won't fit my calves if they fit my feet, but Ariats are bigger up top so I can fit my calves and my jeans. Happiness all the way around


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I have to buy a pair of boots for a wedding I'm in and fell in love with a pair of ariats but they are $200! My mil has an old pair of ariats and an old pair of Justin brand boots in the garage I should see if they fit and just wear those!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Check shoeline.com




If i were to have ordered them from Cavanders (local boot store) they would have cost me $269.99 but shoeline.com they were on sale for 109.99

Maybe you guys could find something you like from them and save some ???? 
Goodluck!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I like Justin slip ons 

But my current pair is the timberland pro slip ons and I love them. Got them for $60 the original price was $179 the company I work for paid the rest. I literally use them every time I walk out the door wether it be work or pasture. 
They've lasted me pretty well so far and I got them in July of 2012. I got them at ranch and home


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

By the way great thread


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I have big calves too, I wear the short justins!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The ariats fatbabys are my favorite barn boots. They're like 100 dollars but good boots and worth the money. I've had mine for 3 years. I just wish they had more.arch support... I have very flat feet. Like no arch at all so after a while they aren't too comfy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I bought a $30 pair of rubber boots back in 2010 when we got our goat at our local feed store. I wear them all the time! Winter too  they are always on my feet  they are the BEST rubber boots ever! No holes anywhere! That is three years now in the same pair!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Ember said:


> I cannot find any boots that don't seem to cater to supermodel thin legs!


Have you tried Boggs boots? They are a little different than the usual type of muck boots in that the tops are stretchy. They are not cheap, however. I paid $75.00 for my pair and they are just your basic muck boot. They do work pretty good, so long as you are not spastic and stab yourself in the foot with a pitchfork. Pair them with Smartwool socks and my feet usually stay pretty warm.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

No I haven't none of the stores stores carry them


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have two pairs of "rubber shoes" one pair of tall boots made by XtraTuf and a pair of garden shoes by sloggers. I really like both options. I love my XtraTufs, but heard that since they are no longer made in the USA the quality has gone down. I was lucky and got a pair before they changed to China.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I found a pair!! Oddly enough at Walmart. They were only $15!!!

The store carried down to a mens 5 but only had down to a mens 7 which is a womens 9 and too big. 

So I went online and ordered a pair off the website. They are shorter than your average muck boot but big enough around to get my pant leg into.

I will post a picture when I get them!!


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

Here they are! For $15 I think I got a good deal. They are even steel toe!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh I thought you were meaning like cowboy boots or whatever. I call those muck boots, and I got mine at WalMaart as well. 

I do agree with Dani, I love my fat babies.


----------



## Ember (May 23, 2011)

I need a pair of cowboy boots for a wedding and found a pair of ariats I'm in love with but $200. Ouch


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL.... I have monster feet I guess. Everyone is always wearing sevens or eights... and I'm walking around in eights in MENS! Ugh! I wear tens in womens.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> LOL.... I have monster feet I guess. Everyone is always wearing sevens or eights... and I'm walking around in eights in MENS! Ugh! I wear tens in womens.


Your not alone! My feet aren't huge... just wide. I wear an 8 1/2 wide in everything or a 9.... its so hard to find dress shoes because my feet are freakishly wide. That's why I love my boots


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

My feet are wide, too. And I mean WIDE! I have giant feet. My aunt was trying on shoes and she fit into these shoes that she liked. I tried them on, and I couldn't even get my feet 1/2 into the shoe! Ugh! My feet are so wide that my pinkie toe is usually hanging off the side of my flip flop.


----------

